# huli huli sauce -hawaiian style



## gypsyseagod (May 22, 2007)

this is a famous hawaiian chicken bbq sauce w/ a twist for a min. 20# of meat- there is no basting or mopping - ya use a tea pitcher & pour across the top of chicks packed together.(can't believe i give this away) 1 gallon little pig(or any sauce), 1 cup brown sugar, 1 cup molasses,1/4 cup soy sauce,1-64 oz can crushed pineapple,2 full squeezed mangoes or 2 lemons( depends on you),5 tsp garlic pdr.,2 12oz honey brown beer ( or any med-beer like honey wheat)1/4 cup apple cider vinegar,(if ya want it spicy- 1 tsp cayenne or crushed red pepper)- grill & smoke chicken until 30 mins before you think it's done- slather/pour sauce over top- leave over slow heat 45 mins more- flip & do the same to other side then leave for 30 mins.... done - leg bone should pull free....don't forget 1 tsp fresh ground ginger(or not)


----------

